# Wiring diagram for 2000 dodge ram 2500



## dizzleminizzle (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a 2000 dodge ram 2500 with a western unimount plow. I bought the truck with the plow hooked up but I'm having trouble with the lights. when the plow is hooked up the lights on the plow work and the truck lights turn off but the high beams are always on. When I disconnect the plow the lights of the truck work but still are always on high. There are 4 relay switches hooked up but I'm guessing its not right. I cant seem to find a diagram for a 2000 dodge ram 2500.


----------

